# antipsychotic



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

has anyone been on an antipsychotic? And has it helped at all? I have -olanzapine and it was HELL ON EARTH. it caused my eyes to roll uncontrollably (muscle spasms in the eye). This was a million times worse then any dp/dr, anxiety and depression. IM NOT JOKING it was pure hell I was ready to kill myself. Just wondering if anyone has been on an antipsychotic that has helped them?? Does it stop the bizzare thoughts??? It would be great if they did!!!!!!!!!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was on seroquel for bipolar disorder and it worked great. I had no real bad side effect's except dry mouth, and abit of dulled thinking and drowsiness after i took it. But since i took the full dose at night it wasent a problem.

But i don't think atypical anti-psychotics are that great for dp/dr. They are fantastic for stopping the racing thoughts that come with bipolar disorder but they can actually make dp/dr worse in alot of people. In fact they have dp/dr listed as a side effect.

Id like to get some olanzapine because it's supposed to be better then seroquel but i can't afford the stuff.


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm also on seroquel....I'm at a low dose of 100 mgs. More than anything else, it helps with sleeping. I can't really tell if its made that big of an effect on my anxiety, and I don't think it has made me happier...but it has slowed down my racing thoughts. No side effects either (knock on wood), unless u consider feeling tired before bed time a bad side effect.


----------

